# How strong is Usambara orange baboon  Venom?



## Ewok

I thought of getting one of these Usambara orange baboons but i read that newbie hobbiest (like me) should not keep these. But how strong is their venom?


----------



## Mr Ed

You might look down in the bite reports.  They are supposed to have a pretty bad bite, not as bad as Pokies but they are notorious for repeated bites.  Hope this helps


----------



## Ewok

Thanks, i'll have to check it out.


----------



## Whiskeypunk

I say even if you have some experience with Tarantulas, Nothing, NOTHING is going to prepare you for that first threat display. 

How long have you been keeping? I've been keeping for 5 months now and I have an Usambara and a Poecilitheria. As long as you are careful and note the Ts moods and personality, you can do fine.

However, I noticed that you have only had an A. Seemani. I would puchase something in between, like L. Parahybana, or A. Geniculata. THEN go up to the Usambara.

Also, pick up a copy of the Tarantula Keeper's Guide.


----------



## YouLosePayUp

May I suggest a few steps up. Like WhiskeyPunk said go to an A. genic or a L. parahybana then I would suggest moving on to an arboreal species these tend to be much quicker than terrestrials and therefore more of a challenge. Even an Avicularia is speedy.  You could also go with something like Psalmopoeus which are fast but also demand a certain amount of respect.  I'm not saying you must follow this, but if you do you will be much less nervous and much more prepared for what happens when you do finally get an OBT.  I have a 1 1/2" OBT sling and just recently purchased a 3 incher and the 3 incher is much more difficult to deal with aswell.  You could start with a fairly small sling and just get used to it as you go.  I would personally be lying if I said bad thoughts didn't run in the back of my head while I'm changing enclosures and such on an OBT.  I've done 3 enclosure changes so far and all is good except for the 400 yard dash around the inside of the bathtub once lol.  You will definitely never understand the true meaning of insanely fast until one of these bolts and you have to try and catch it.

Either way you decide to go good luck.

Trevor


----------



## pwilfort

There're beautiful but evil, read here on it;
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=5471
Like I said I sooner be giving birth than having pain from this bite.


----------



## Gemein

I'm going to play the ladder. I guess nothing "truely" prepares you for having a high toxic T or an aggresive T for that matter. If you are care; then you simply are careful. Even with my G. rosea im careful; it's not as if they're highly aggresive but they are STILL a tarantula. I myself both own a pokie and osambra and to me they are just another beatiful toxic child lol ... But hey; learning never hurts; like suggested; pick up the Tarantula Keeper's Guide and educate yourself further. Who knows; perhaps you'll find a T in which you adore more 

 Best of luck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## recluse

The first T I ever owned was a P. murinus. It pretty much prepared me for every other one. She was very (still is) unpredictable. I love Pterinochilus. I have a P. chordatus juv female that is very docile. She has never ever once shown me a threat display. Most of the time they are in their hide.


----------



## brachymad

The first T I owned was a baboon . I now keep 9 rcf murinus . Numerous baboons and about 60 pocilotheria. How potent the venom is with any of these T's is realy not a problem. If you treat them with the respect any T deserves from an albop to a subfusca you should not get bitten. If you do none of them should do you any serious harm in itself. But the point is to do everything you can to avoid it.


----------



## Ewok

Thanks for a the info, i'll have to check out that tarantula book.  Yeah, I think I will hold off on the OBT for a little while, i'll stick with more docile tarantulas until I have more experience.


----------



## Mr Ed

A. Genics are pretty good ones, they grow extremely fast (faster than my L. Parabahna even) and stay out in the open almost all the time.


----------



## ballpython11

I skipt alot i started up with 6 pygmis then a rose hair and a king baboon but its worth it trust me and its because i got snakes but if you like it read think of a plan just in case it bites you {its not gona hapen if you just feed it and you leave it alone}and get an apropriet tall enclosure. if its a 3'' female in 20$ or less buy it

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BrynWilliams

I jumped in early and got two OBTs really early on in my T keeping career. They make you keep your wits about you for sure.

So long as you're careful -as people have said before- and you are willing to be patient with them, they're absolutely fantastic!
My two are essentially entirely nocturnal so I tend to do maintenance in the daylight hours and feed them at night. 

I have long forceps and paintbrushes for when they need to be transferred between containers and I do it in the bath to contain them because they are fast in bursts.

As far as the venom, I personally haven't been hit but I've seem them regularly try to fang or slap my paintbrush 5+ times in like a couple seconds so I could imagine if they catch you they'll have more than 1 go at it.


Hope this helps! I'd say there's only one way to get used to a feisty species and that's get one, and then be careful. Only way to learn really


----------



## robertcarst

Everyone has noticed that this thread was opened in 2005 right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paladin

I love i when this happens because it boggles my mind figuring out how it happens. Do you search for something an dthen get excited and forget oor.........hmmmmm

good times


----------



## Ewok

Your a little late people, I already bought it, it lived and has already died;P

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tommy1959

*How Long have you been keeping??*

I have a couple of questions:
#1 How long have you been keeping??
#2 What kind of T's do you keep now???
#3 Do you handle your T's Daily????
#4 Have you as much Respect as you have Admiration for your T's???
#5 Do you keep them to hold or admire from a distance???


----------



## paul fleming

Sounds to me like you are only thinking of getting it because it has a "HOT" bite.
We really do not need people like you keeping spids mate.
I could go on and on about what the strongest T venom is but I won't.
Get something like a Rosea...then after a few months and I am sure people will help you to get a NASTIER spid


----------



## xhexdx

tommy1959 said:


> I have a couple of questions:
> #1 How long have you been keeping??
> #2 What kind of T's do you keep now???
> #3 Do you handle your T's Daily????
> #4 Have you as much Respect as you have Admiration for your T's???
> #5 Do you keep them to hold or admire from a distance???


Why are you posting on an old thread that doesn't even relate to what you're posting?

Create a new thread or search for threads that already exist that cover the same things you're asking (there are tons of them).

Obligatory smileys:  ;P    :? :clap:   :}


----------



## Merfolk

Too bad it's old, but I had a good suggestion upon reading : Why not simply try one of the other Pterinochilus sp? My lugardis and chordatuses were teddy bears compared to the OBT. Same genus, a bit milder...


----------



## curiousme

Merfolk said:


> Too bad it's old, but I had a good suggestion upon reading : Why not simply try one of the other Pterinochilus sp? My lugardis and chordatuses were teddy bears compared to the OBT. Same genus, a bit milder...


My husband saw a P. _lugardi_ at a LPS last week, maybe it would be worth going back.  We already have a P. _murinus_ that we got free with our first batch of spiderlings.  We were pretty unsure about it, but other than the fact it has tried to escape/ run all over the place the two times we have rehoused it, it hasn't been vicious like their reputation.(it's not full grown though)  We didn't know if we wanted to deal with a bigger Pterinochilus.(it is full grown)  So, thank you for adding that to the thread, good to know.


----------



## Sathane

Extremely fast, won't tolerate 'intrusion' into their space, and quick to bite, are some of the reasons this isn't "considered" a good T for beginners.  I'm of the mindset that if you are a mature, responsible keeper then you should be able to care for any T with little trouble.

That being said, I've had a few _P. murinus_ specimens that were complete babies.  My current female was a sweetheart until she laid her first sac.

If you are nervous about the animal, I'd start with a sling.  They are very hardy, even as slings, and this will allow you to adjust to the spider's behaviours without having to dive in headfirst.


----------



## pwilfort

*Re: How strong is Usambara orange baboon Venom?*

Their bite is pretty bad go to the bite report here on the boards look under Usanbara and Read it.
I was one that have been bitten and it is not fun. It felt like a nail hitting you in the hand going through the skin. Even pass a month I still had cramps from it.
They are beautiful.
I just hatched out a bunch of B. vagans some where around 300 to 400 I'm guessing I just got in 1.000 pins for them.
I love these T's
Penney


----------



## Loudog760

robertcarst said:


> Everyone has noticed that this thread was opened in 2005 right?





Ewok said:


> Your a little late people, I already bought it, it lived and has already died;P


LOL! I love reading these threads.


----------



## paul fleming

This is what you will see every time you disturb it or it gets pissed at you.
Meet my monster and this will not hesitate to bite you........you wont see this running away from you
paul


----------



## Sathane

LMAO! How do people revive these threads and not know?  Are they finding it in a search and responding or looking 600 pages deep.  Weird.


----------



## pwilfort

I like the T spit! The reason I got bite was I looked in and I thought it was dead most of it's legs were under it so I reached in and it came up so fast and grab my finger and sank in. I was told they will play dead.
P)


----------



## tommy1959

xhexdx said:


> Why are you posting on an old thread that doesn't even relate to what you're posting?
> 
> Create a new thread or search for threads that already exist that cover the same things you're asking (there are tons of them).
> 
> Obligatory smileys:  ;P    :? :clap:   :}


Why dont you delete old posts????


----------



## xhexdx

tommy1959 said:


> Why dont you delete old posts????


Because there's only a short amount of time until you're unable to edit them.
Great response though. :clap: :wall:


----------



## codykrr

hey spit...arent you the guy who posted like 3 threads on how you handled an andoctrous....i dont think you have any right to say "we dont need people like you in the hobby just because they have a hot bite"  :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:   coming from someone who pulled the stunt you did.... 

also i know this is an old thread...but for all of those worried about an obt...wy?  yeah they throw threat poses, yeah they have stronger venom..but it isnt deadly(i lived after my bite) but here is the TRUE scoop on OBT

1. when babies, you never see them nd are quick to run
2. they dont get an aditude till around 3 inches
3. they will still try and retreat before defending themselves
4. once the do get mad, they throw a nice threat pose and dont move and get so mad they lay on there back
5 you can predict them from a mile
6. worst case scenario...you get tagged...here is what happens.

- it hurts first
- then the area turns red and itches and burns
- you can start to feel the venom going up your arm(if bitten there) mainly hurting in the elbow area
-after an hour your heart beat picks up and the sweating kicks in
-the sweating picks up more and now your chest starts to hurt
-3hours later chest has calmed down still sweating but not much
-8 hours later you will feel severe muscle cramps(mainly in joints and legs)  fingers will be stiff feeling
-12 hours later still muscle scramps but only once you relax(sleeping)
-48 hours later chest pains come and go off and on you will also feel like you just got over the flu or a bad cold with lots of body aches and pains
-72 hours later you will be fully recovered


this was all recorded by me when i was tagged by a 4.5 inch female(i was taking pictures of her and being carelss)  so there...thats the true obt...nothing special..acually i belive my rose hair is alot less predictable.


----------



## xhexdx

Not everyone has the same reaction as you, Cody.
Not only does it depend on the individual, it depends on the quantity of venom injected.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## codykrr

yes but i was giving that as a general "what you should expect"  never did i say "this is exactly whats going to happen to you"   

ive just seen so many post's like "how do i rehouse my OBT"  or "should i get an obt as my first T"  

you rehouse it with caution but dont be scared of them  and no i dont reccomend them as a first T..but maybe as a 3 or 4th.


----------



## cbeard

I know this is old, but I met a guy that used to keep these guys and wanted to let me know this, because I had a pair that he had been bitten on the finger, and two years later he would still tense up and has trouble sleeping at night sense he has been bitten. Thats serious venom.. I know it is different for everyone but I would not take a chance.


----------

